# Spain - Part 1



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The van had been ready to go for almost 3 weeks. Illness had delayed our departure but now we were ready for the off. It was snowing hard as I packed the last of our personal effects and some food into the motorhome but thankfully it had eased by the time we set off for the ferry. In fact it had turned to light rain as we passed the white covered downs of Whipsenade whose tops were now shrouded in mist. Not a pleasant day to start off with but by the time we arrived in Dover the sun was shining. Our Sea France afternoon ferry was half an hour late leaving but we still had plenty of time to drive the 53 miles to the aire at the sailing club in Le Touquet before night fell. There were at least a dozen overnighting motorhomes at this good aire and thanks to MHF it is one we will use again. 

Our jouney down to our second night stop just south of Tours via Rouen, Evreux, Dreux and Chartres to the aire at St Maure, was marred by the discovery of a bad crack in the windscreen, otherwise it was uneventful. The St Maure aire was disappointing due to the lack of a proper motorhome service point. Toilets and water are available but there is no grey waste dump point and it was not until the next day when we stopped at an autoroute aire that I was able to lighten the load. 

I observed the windscreen crack had not worsened as we pulled into yet another MHF recommended aire at Cap Breton, which is just north of the French/Spanish border. Close to 40 motorhomes collected here overnight, a testimony to it's popularity.Our total toll charges to this point had been 45 euros the bulk of which had been incurred from Tours to Bordeau on the A10. It was here we learnt of heavy snow falls on our proposed route through the Pyrenees to Madrid and it was with some concern about the journey ahead we turned in for yet another peaceful night.

To be continued if I have the time and the access 

peedee


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I do hope the crack in the window stays the same size and I would imagine part II "My travels over the Pyrenees and through an avalanche", will be a really interesting read.  Wish you safe and a happy journey and I do think you need to ensure you don't get water in the crack and then it freezes but I am sure you know that. Looking forward to the next part and all the pics when you get back.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good luck over the Pyrenees. Do be careful re windscreen, we had to have a new one after a bick crack sustained in Germany last year from a passing truck/stone.

We often stay at Le Touquet and Cap Breton. St Maure we have stayed at but as you say no chemical toilet dumping facilities.


----------

